# Crystal red vs Crystal black



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I was woundering how CBS are produced? 

I was planing to get a group of CRS and I wounder how does that gene come out? does it happen in a red colony or does it have to be introduced?


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

anybody??


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey there Martial,

I'm not very good in this, I think Wood will give you a much better answer, But I'll tell you from what I heard/know.

The CRS are 'made' by selective breeding from the CBS or aka. Bee Shrimp. Of course there is also a difference between CBS and Bee Shrimp.. CBS are also 'made' via selective breeding to get the better white coloration . 

Some time ago (not too long LOL) , breeders found/noticed a reddish strain in their bee shrimp/CBS and thought to make a go at it to make a red variety of the shrimp. So there you ave it! Simple explanation lol.

And Oh, from experience, If i had 10 CRS breeding in a tank.. you will probably get a few CBS in from their offsprings as it is a recessive(is this right wood?) gene.

Kudos
Drew

P.S. correct me if I'm wrong, I'm speaking just from experience


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

crystal reds were a random mutation of the crystal blacks. Some guy in japan was breeding thousands of the blacks and found one or two reds, the reds died out but a few generations later he was saw a few more and was able to seperate them.

From everything I have heard the black is dominate. That being said though I had some black offspring show up in my tank randomly. I used to have black adults but I thought they all died several months before. I have still not seen any black adults which is weird since most of them come out for food. Most likely my last black male knocked up some red shrimp before he died.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I see so it does spotanously show up in a population of CRS without any CBS introduced. Thanks guys.

BTW Chuppy I am most jealous of ur S+ shrimp and ur ADA. 

i'm ordering some S+ from Wood and maybe someday when I sell enough blood and sperm, I can too have a ADA. lol


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

good luck


----------

